# Fish Of A Lifetime?



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Went out on Monday morning with Fish On to try for steelhead. I caught a trout about eleven inches long that had markings like I have never seen befor, almost like a chain pickerel. Fish On and I were going nuts trying to identify the trout and I finally called ODNR and spoke to their trout expert who was equally baffled as us.
Fish suddenly remembered trout that his friend catches in Pennsylvania and sent me a picture. Sure enough, that was the fish! I sent the picture to the ODNR and they said that specie had never been stocked in Ohio or ever heard of one being caught in the State. It is called a Tiger Trout and can grow fairly large. Here is an article sent to me by a friend. I'll try to get a picture and put it up.

When a Trout is a Tiger!
by Mark A. Nale

One slide in my trout fishing programs always generates more interest than any others - a photograph of a wild tiger trout! The tiger trout is certainly the rarest of naturally reproduced trout specimens in the Keystone State. Pennsylvania Fish & Boat Commission biologists turn up only one or two each year during their summer stream surveys.
I have caught only one tiger trout in my lifetime, so I can attest to their rarity. In fact, I've caught enough trout since my wild "tiger" that it makes up less than 1/100 of 1% of my catch! My brother Frank, who fishes a bit more than I do, has ten wild tiger trout on his lifetime list. Nonetheless, since he catches a lot more trout than me, tiger trout still only occur at a rate of one for every 8,000 trout, or just a little over 1/100 of 1% of his catch. 
So, what is a tiger trout, and why are they so rare? Tiger trout are the result of a wide cross or hybridization between two different species - the brook and the brown trout. Making this cross even more unique is the fact that brook and brown trout each belong in a separate genus - Salvelinus for brook trout and Salmo for browns. Although this cross can easily be performed by a fisheries biologist or a curious hatchery technician, it is rare in the wild. Experiments performed at the Benner Springs Research Station during the 1950s found that even in the controlled conditions of a hatchery, only about four to five percent of the fertilized eggs survived to the fry stage. The state of Wisconsin, more recently, has had survival rates as high as 25%. Some private breeders have done a little better, but the survival rate never approaches the normal rate of brook or brown trout.
According to Bill Willers in Trout Biology, this type of cross is most successful (and sometimes only successful) if the female species has the larger eggs and the shorter incubation period. With tiger trout, the female must be a brown and the male a brook trout. The body shape of a wild tiger trout is most like a male native brook trout, while their scales are larger, like those on a brown trout. A tiger trout's spotting pattern is considerably different from either parent and, as you can see from the photograph, quite striking. The normal vermiculations of a male brook trout seem to be enlarged and contorted into stripes (hence the "tiger" moniker), swirls, spots, and rings. Every one that I've seen also has a greenish cast, which lets you know that there is something different on the end of your line long before the fish is in hand.
Although tiger trout look like males, they are sterile. Charles Krueger, from Cornell University, states in the book, Trout, that the "infertility of the tiger trout may be caused by the dissimilarity between the chromosome numbers of the two parent species." Brook trout have 84 chromosomes and browns have 80.


Where To Catch One
Theoretically, a wild tiger trout could be swimming in any local trout stream that has naturally reproducing populations of both brook and brown trout. My brother Frank made the observation, and I concur, that almost all of our wild tigers have come from streams that have higher brook trout populations than they do browns. That narrows the playing field just a little more.
I caught my tiger on a small mountain stream in Centre County, and I had another almost in hand on a tiny northern Blair County stream. Frank's ten have come from eight different streams in Blair, Huntingdon, Mifflin, and Clinton counties. Two of Frank's tigers were the same fish! On October 21, 1990, he caught a small tiger trout in a remote section of a Blair County freestoner. Almost seven months later, on May 12, 1991, he landed the same fish (now about an inch longer) from the same pool!
Tiger trout are certainly unique, and I'm anxiously looking forward to catching my next tiger. Considering their rarity, however, actually hunting one could become an exercise in frustration. If you love exploring tiny mountain trickles for wild trout the way I do, some day you'll be surprised when the trout fighting on the end of your line looks a little odd. As it gets closer, you'll notice the green coloration and unique striping pattern. Soon you'll be admiring your first wild tiger - a true Pennsylvania trophy!
Mark Nale is a biology teacher and member of the Pennsylvania Outdoor Writers Association. He makes his home in the Bald Eagle Valley in central Pennsylvania.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Way to go Ron! I know where you'll be Thursday. Don't forget the pic. if you're lucky enough to catch it again.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This isn't the one I caught but thought you might like to see what a Tiger Trout looks like.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Have Heard Of Trouser Trout But Not Tiger Trout.....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that is definitely a cool looking fish,and a real prize.now,at least you can sleep better,finally knowing what you caught  
i don't suppose you thought to take measurements for a replica mount of your "fish of a lifetime".it would sure make for an interesting wall decoration


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

That Would Be Worth A Fortune On Ebay.......


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

Truly once in a lifetime thrill for you, and we all learn something new. Well done! 

According to the article, it looks like the brook trout is finally making its comeback in Ohio. I know of a few fragile streams where they scarcely breed here. The odds of something like a tiger trout in PA waters, where brookies are common and stable, are pretty far-flung. I would think that's an indication of, not only the species rehabilitation, but the growing integrity of small cold streams in this part of Ohio. I've been trying to keep up with the brook trout's story in NE Ohio, and it may be a stretch, but referenced with the latest info this seems like a solid extrapolation. 

other examples of tiger trout:

http://www.kneedeepclub.org/Stockings/2004/tiger.jpg 

http://www.silvermoonsprings.com/images/tiger1.jpg

Does the ODNR have some sort of Fish Ohio Award for rare species?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

wow sweet fish, i am headed out to get me one right now
naaa but i hope i get me a steely
hew shortdrift, what did u get em on? minnows?


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Shortdrift 
That was definetly a fish of a lifetime, you will never forget fishing the SDC . like I said I might go out fishing tomorrow or Friday let me know if you are available , Hey rest that elbow , you got to get that thing healed up so you can battle them Steelies ...LOL!!


Talk to you soon 
Fish On !!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Congratz Shortdrift!

So do you have a picture of the one you caught?! I'd love to see it, a very cool catch!

Years ago I caught a very small one, maybe 6", near a trout club. I was having an argument with a person over whether I was fishing on private property or not when the fish took my small spoon. At the time i didn't know what it was but had very vivid pictures of it in my head- I had my camera but with the guy yelling at me I just threw it back without snapping a photo and left. (didn't realize how rare the fish species was as I was new to trout fishing altogther) Later on, I came to find out the trout club down stream had a gate malfunction and they had lost an estimated 75% of their fish. Tigers, Brooks, Browns, and Rainbows were all part of their stock. Catching that fish is a bittersweet memory- I love that I have caught one, one of the most unique and beautiful color patterns of any fish- but don't even have it on my life list as I dont have 'proof'.

I should add that your fish is way more awesome not only due to the size but that you caught it in a situation where it was completely wild. It might not have propogated in nature or whatever but certainly was far far away from where it was stocked as well as surely older than a recently stocked fish.

In my book that certainly is a fish of a lifetime! My best chance is either getting rich to join that trout club or hope for another gate malfunction!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The ODNR is adding the stream that I caught the tiger to their survey list for this summer.
I like the suggestion of the replica mount and am looking into that. I don't think I need the exact measurements to provide me all the satisfaction I'll get each time I look at the mount. I know the fish was around 11" based on my handspan.
The last time I was this enthused over catching a fish was 44 years ago when I caught my first large musky. 
WOW!!! Am I pumped!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Well it is an awesome catch and surely one that deserves as many comments and posts as you want to offer! I'm sure your replaying the catch in your mind all the time... seeing it in the net... the shock of the species...- aren't those memories awesome?! To me, thats what fishing is all about...

I know your catch has invigorated my fishing spirit!


----------

